# The old light house



## Lusker (Aug 2, 2009)

It was a crazy windy day, my sun glasses got taken bye the wind and flew away, i got sand in my eyes my ears my nose my ... and so on 
But it was worth all sand


----------



## phill.d (Aug 2, 2009)

Those pics are quality.
Great colours in there, no auto mode for you then.

Great location too.
Love the first pic and the sand on the stairs shot!

Top job!


----------



## wolfism (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful location, and lovely tones in the photos.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 2, 2009)

That place is great, not much to it but so photogenic, nice find and nice shots


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm amazed by your finds Lusker, is there no vandalism where your from? No White Lightning drinking, KFC eating, benefit steal Nova (Corsa A) driving, baseball cap wearing groups who like to smash plasterboard?


----------



## cogito (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoa! What a bizarre and beautiful place.

Almost seems like something out of a dream.


----------



## Lusker (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah there is Vandals around but most of my spots im the first in and this place you dont hang out cause of the heavy wind and tha sand. 
you will get sand in your KFC and beer before you can say....lets trash this place

This picture is from 80`s




Heres one from 2002 the to buildings is now de,olished cuase danger of collaps


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous place, what country is this?
Awesome photos too


----------



## Sar62 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just noticed this on the new posts - got excited then realised it was in the overseas section  I really should invest in a passport, looks like a lovely place though  x


----------



## Lusker (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks every one the lighthouse is in Jutland. Denmark


----------



## stesh (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw the first photo and thought, Fake! But no, it is a real place  Nice one Lusker.


----------



## casio123 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi just come across this and just love it,.. shame that the other two building are no longer their.


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice one Lusker,tidy report


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 11, 2009)

Quality find and pics as always, Lusker. Love the drawing on the wall.


----------



## JEP27 (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful location, wonderful pictures.


----------

